# HR20-700 Picture Jerky



## WeatherPilot (Nov 25, 2012)

My HR20-700 has been having an issue displaying any video properly. It can be best described as if it's having a seizure trying to feed the image to the television. Audio is uninterrupted and matches the correct frame just right, no matter how much the video jumps around. 

I've rebooted, system tested, switched inputs, all with no luck. It's been running on the 0x62c update since 12/4 and I know it's not an alignment issue because all the signal strength returns are upper 90's and most are at 100. Also to further rule out an alignment issue is that my other receiver hasn't been affected at all. 

It seems to be perturbed more so if I rewind live tv and are behind in a program. Say I'm watching an half hour program and I'm 10 minutes behind. When the live program ends at the bottom of the hour to switch to the next program I am still 10 minutes behind only 20 minutes into the program, but the receiver will black my screen and jump to the bottom of the hour on it's own to revert back to live tv for the next program. 

Kind of weird. 

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Is this the test you ran ?

Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive.
Do this:
Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
When you see the message Run receiver self-check,press Select
You will see the message Entering Diagnostics Mode
Select Advanced Tests Menu,
Hard Drive Utilities,
Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.

If those tests pass, run the *Surface test*. *Warning: *This process could 
take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.
The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is 
less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more 
stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the 
hard drive.


----------



## WeatherPilot (Nov 25, 2012)

I did all the tests and it still does what I've described before. Guessing the hard drive is starting to crap out on me.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Those tests above usualy give error numbers indicating a drive failure.
Did you get any error messages ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Another way to check that is to add on an external HDD. That'll bypass your internal. You'll need to re-do your series lists.


----------



## WeatherPilot (Nov 25, 2012)

Turns out the hard drive is pretty much gone. I have the protection plan so I called DirecTv and rather than beat a dead horse they're going to be sending me a replacement.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Good, glad they are replacing it.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Just for grins, another test is to simply do a "channel up" followed by a "channel down", and touch no other buttons. This takes the HDD out of the signal chain altogether, meaning if you still see the problem it is probably not the HDD, and if you do see the problem it probably is.

That is nearly foolproof, but not completely; if the HDD is so damaged that it also can scuttle tasks the OS needs to perform, it may still affect video playback even if you do this to take the HDD out of the signal chain. Although the video you are seeing then is not through the HDD, live video can be affected by a damaged HDD if it causes OS problems. But that is pretty unlikely.


----------

